
Ask HN: Do enterprises actually use the 'contact for pricing' buttons? - highace
Every saas has an enterprise plan now with no pricing listed and a &#x27;contact for pricing&#x27; button underneath. Do enterprises actually use these buttons? Are they effective?
======
shimon
In my experience, these can get some use, but if you're doing a serious volume
of enterprise sales they are mainly through other means. In particular:

* Outbound cold calls and emails (annoying and boring but it works once you nail the pitch)

* Ad campaigns leading to targeted landing pages (i.e. How MegaBank saved $50M on Ledger Compliance using FooTech -- fill out this form to download whitepaper, and also we'll call you)

* Content marketing (now that you've learned about X, see how X would work in your organization)

------
Slaul
I remember reading somewhere that you can drive sales to the enterprise or
'contact for pricing' levels by labeling the other levels 'Hobby' 'Small
Project' 'Enterprise' or whatever. Even if the enterprise only needs a hobby
level they'll pick the more expensive one to avoid having Hobby on an expense
sheet.

Can't remember where I read that, might have been a blog post somewhere.

------
matchmike1313
Yes they do. For our SaaS app I would say the contact / request information
buttons are used 50-50 to sales outreach for enterprise customers.

